# What Do You Think of this Song I Made?



## Islam (May 7, 2012)

What do you think? Song was made in FL Studio: http://soundcloud.com/warfare/invasion

I think the hats overpower the drums too much and could have had effects put in to make them sound more organic.


----------



## Systehm (May 9, 2012)

I think it's pretty good, would work perfect for a Video Game title screen or something. Needs more bass, I was waiting for a big bass drop but it never came. Otherwise really good, make more!


----------



## dbkick (May 9, 2012)

more cowbell!!!
Do you ninjam?


----------



## Dr Kynes (May 9, 2012)

wuzzat you drummin or are you the vocalist? Either way, need a bass and guitar player? your rythym section is tight.


----------



## cannofbliss (May 9, 2012)

Islam said:


> What do you think? Song was made in FL Studio: http://soundcloud.com/warfare/invasion
> 
> I think the hats overpower the drums too much and could have had effects put in to make them sound more organic.


not bad... perhaps more popularity might be achieved in a western culture with the use of major keys rather than minor ones...

just sayin...  

other than that... it sure has some great potential for use in a theatrical soundtrack thats for sure...


----------



## Islam (May 10, 2012)

Thanks man! Need to work a bit on mastering and using cubase. Soon I will make amazing beats through knowledge! Watch out for the name Warfare in the underground dubstep scene.


----------



## Islam (May 10, 2012)

Dr Kynes said:


> wuzzat you drummin or are you the vocalist? Either way, need a bass and guitar player? your rythym section is tight.


Completely digital, my friend. Used One shot samples to compile the Taiko drumming and hats. Used pre-recorded vocals. Need to get a mic soon though


----------



## Islam (May 10, 2012)

dbkick said:


> more cowbell!!!
> Do you ninjam?


Lol I'll try adding more when I master cubase
I don't Ninjam  Not even sure what that means  Just a basic beginner in music production on a quest to learn to use beat making software and awe the world with my music!


----------



## dbkick (May 10, 2012)

Islam said:


> Lol I'll try adding more when I master cubase
> I don't Ninjam  Not even sure what that means  Just a basic beginner in music production on a quest to learn to use beat making software and awe the world with my music!


Ninjam is a "faketime" jam over the inet. Get a program called Reaper , its basically free but has a nag screen if you don't buy it, which everyone with the need should (although I haven't :/ ) , its multitracking software similar to very expensive software and its only 40 bux, pretty too. Very professional looking with lots of vst and the likes. Now back to the ninjam, Reaper has a plugin that allows you to connect to ninjam servers , there is a standalone ninjam client I think but why bother, Reaper is the shit.


----------



## elduece (May 11, 2012)

meaningless ambience dood.


----------



## kelly4 (May 11, 2012)

Yeahhhh......I don't get it. 
What do you do while listening to this type of music, stare at the wall?


----------



## UKPR0 (May 15, 2012)

Dude, I'm so baked right now and I love this kinda ambience.. Could I remix this? I make dubstep, and this would be awesome.


Here's my SoundCloud, I don't have many followers or views..

http://soundcloud.com/synkope


----------



## tip top toker (May 15, 2012)

While i can't really say bad things about it other than there being pretty much nothing to it, i've heard better things from 10 year olds, by which i genuinely mean i've heard better things from 10 year olds (i went to music school)


----------



## Islam (May 16, 2012)

UKPR0 said:


> Dude, I'm so baked right now and I love this kinda ambience.. Could I remix this? I make dubstep, and this would be awesome.
> 
> 
> Here's my SoundCloud, I don't have many followers or views..
> ...


Sure man!  I totally forgot about this thread lol
Let me know when it's done, I wanna hear it XD


----------



## RedRick (May 16, 2012)

Really nice track. It's got a really nice atmosphere to it. Also checked out your other stuff, and really enjoyed Zarathustra. How long have you been doing this for? What software are you using?


----------



## Islam (May 17, 2012)

RedRick said:


> Really nice track. It's got a really nice atmosphere to it. Also checked out your other stuff, and really enjoyed Zarathustra. How long have you been doing this for? What software are you using?


Thanks buddy! I've been producing using FL studio for about a year, though I am learning to use Cubase as FL is turning out to be crap.


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (May 18, 2012)

Next level Atlanta Hip-Hop beat Made by my brother.
http://soundcloud.com/eli-on-the-track/unnamed


----------

